
Show HN: A Podcast Generated by GPT-2: The GPT-2 Experience #1 – Elon Tusk - thesanjeetc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkLOTn2o9o4
======
thesanjeetc
Hello!

Here's a podcast episode I created with GPT-2, after fine tuning with
transcripts of Elon Musk on The Joe Rogan Experience.

Voices by Google Wavenet TTS.

